# Price: Buffalo News



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is a list of what is for sale in the Buffalo news want ads;
John Deere 755 Deis. 4wd Hydrostatic Turf tires front loader 60" deck $9400.
New Holland Garden Tractor 18 HP 42" snow blower wheel weights chains hydro lift like new $4000.
1997 Ag-Master 4WD 25HP deis. power stearing 3 pt. pto under 300 hr.Ex. $3950.
Tractor 4wd deis. 22hp 5' snowblower $4900
Ford 851 5 speed deis.rebuilt and restored show quality $5900. B.O.
154 lo boy cub w/snowblade 3pt $4800. B.O.
Wheelhorse snowblower only 10hp good condition $300.
John Deere 216 w/snow blade chains mower deck $1250 B.O.
cub cadet snowblower 9.5hp on tracks 28" new $1200.
Cub Cadet Grizzley 4 utility vehicle w/dump box 16hp v twin Lg. turf tires like new $3500 B.O.
Bolens 2000 Hydrostatic garden tractor 48" deck 48" blower wheel weights chains and spare parts tractor $3000. B.O.
Bolens Tractor parts42" deck transmission rear axle and many more $150
Inner Tubes 16.9/14-30 new used in pool $30.
 I find that people list want ads differently. One guy is selling a tractor no make or model listed.Inner tube new? used in pool,I wonder how dry rotted those are?Another guy lists power stearing,one ad uses both restored and rebuilt in his ad,If it is restored isnt it automaticly rebuilt?
And one I missed; snow blower attachment for Massey Ferguson tractor$150.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its as bad as that famous line "it ran when i parked it there" if i had $1 for every time i heard that


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:truth:Some of those prices aren't to bad.:truth:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Some of the stuff that I am familiar with seems priced a tad bit high. I suppose there was room left for haggling. It is worth remarking on how much or how little info is conveyed in the various ads, only one mentions a model year, and one has no brand name at all.


----------

